# Best feed



## Jay mirrorIrorrim (Jun 25, 2003)

I have some 2'' reds and wondering what the best thing to feed them would be. I live in south dakota and have no nearby petshops or anything it was tough just to find a decent size tank. So i am just lookin for ideas since i cant go just go to the pet store and get shrimp or feeder fish. I ve been thinkin about getting minnows from a bait shop but am worried about sreading disease or something or is it safe also are they large enouh to feed minnows?

obviously never have owned preditor fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Minnows are a good food source (less risky than goldfish), but keep in mind that any new fish (wheter it's a feeder or an additional piranha) can introduce dideases into your tank...

Other good food items are shrimp, squid, mussels, fish fillet (no cod: gets flaky and messes up your water), chicken, beef heart, frozen mosquito larvae or bloodworm cubes, regular flakes, worms etc...

It doesn't matter much what you will choose from the items listed above: most important is to keep the diet as diverse as possible...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum_*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Varied food is the key man...try beefheart, shrimp, fish fillets, crab...you can buy it anywhere...!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I usually give freeze dried brine shrimp or bloodworks for baby Ps. Less to worry about disease or clouding up the water form other food source. Plus you will def see rapid growth.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

All I can say is Raw Shrimp baby! Beefheart is also good but raw shrimp is pretty cheap and it is very nutritious. I have also heard from people that it helps bring out the color of your P's. Make sure to thaw it out for a few minutes then once you throw it in, it starts to sink and they chase after it and rip it to pieces.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

when my reds were 2-3" i found out the best food for them was frozen bloodworms,brineshrimp and frozen beefheart.a couple of weeks later they all have big fat bellies and are growing nicely


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> All I can say is Raw Shrimp baby! Beefheart is also good but raw shrimp is pretty cheap and it is very nutritious. I have also heard from people that it helps bring out the color of your P's. Make sure to thaw it out for a few minutes then once you throw it in, it starts to sink and they chase after it and rip it to pieces.


 Your correct in every aspect







But you'd have to cut up teeny tiny pieces of shrimp or beefheat for them to eat. Your Ps are still babies and would not be able to finish way large chunks thrown in the tank, which eventually just cloud and smell in your tank a few hrs later


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i thought this post title was "breast feed" i was like oh hell no...


----------

